

Show HN: Thinkful – Share your thoughts - eatonphil
https://thinkful.me

======
pedalpete
How about some examples of the site, some text about how it works or what it
does before signing up?

Sure, sharing my thoughts is great. Who am I sharing them with? What sorts of
thoughts? Is it all public? Private? Who else is sharing, and why?

Putting this behind a sign-up wall is seriously hurting any opportunity this
may have for you to get users, or even get people interested.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Agreed. Whenever I see these sites that don't let you see anything before
signing up, I just leave. I don't understand this as a design decision, at
all.

